# E410 low profile



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Despite Russ' bad experience with the maker and dealer we've gone ahead and bought an E410 low profile with the engine & MTPLM upgrade...

Anyone else had experience of this model?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

It's a bt late now :roll: :wink: 

Without checking, are you the person who had their old van picked up, and was having the sat dish and aircon swapped over? Can't remember - sorry.

Gerald


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

> It's a bt late now :roll: :wink:


  Thanks Gerald, I hadn't realised the time... perhaps there'll be more folks on line later today... :lol:



> Without checking, are you the person who had their old van picked up, and was having the sat dish and aircon swapped over? Can't remember - sorry.


The short definitive answer is........................no

Did I mention a cracking deal at Brownhills Newark?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

sng said:


> Did I mention a cracking deal at Brownhills Newark?


I have no idea. My memory is going from bad to ... errr ... :?

Glad you're happy. Have you picked it up yet?

Gerald


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Pick up is scheduled for Monday week...

meanwhile we're in the process of returning the 200 to its 'as purchased' state which means finding temp home(s) for all the _essential_ items that have found their way into the m/h.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Amazing...

12000+ members and I'm the only one with an E410

I just love the exclusivity :lol:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Graham,

Make sure you don't forget to transfer those deadlocks to your shiney new van :wink: and here's hoping you have a problem free handover on Monday week.


pete.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

> Make sure you don't forget to transfer those deadlocks to your shiney new van


Thanks Pete, it's on the list of 2doos :wink:

You made a good job putting them on... well tight 8O

The 'old' one is now very clean and shiny ... better prepped than many we've seen at dealers...

If the new one isn't spot on there'll be a few fireworks... and when "she" has finished I'll have my say :lol: :lol: :lol:

btw ... it wasn't until we arrived home that we realised it has a swingin washroom like yours 8)


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*410*

Iv posted a question onthe swift site. 
The new 2007 has only 210 kg payload do you think that will be a problem?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 410*



HARRYH said:


> The new 2007 has only 210 kg payload do you think that will be a problem?


Not if you only take one change of clothes, only eat salads and make your pasengers follow on foot :wink:

With my total lack of MH enperience I should not have said that :!: ....should not have said it anyway :!: ....just couldn't resist :!:

Paul


----------



## Pixelpusher (Feb 26, 2007)

I just picked up my 2007 E410 and had our first real outing over the weekend.

A great experience but just a couple of 'niggles' that I wonder if anyone else is experiencing.

1. The rear rubber door seal keeps coming loose around the lock area. I think this is aggrevated by the large round headed screws that hold the lock plate on the body.

2. One of the Gas Burners wont stay alight.

3. The over door controls on the LCD panel for Heating and Hot Water don't work. This is a nice feature as it allows for timed control. I'm suspecting the dealer is going to come back and tell me that it's not available on this model, although nothing in the Manual or Brochure suggests it isn't. This is one I'd like to hear about from other users because switching of the Hot Water by lifting the floor in the wardrobe to get to the switch is not a great idea!

4. Bathroom door just occassionally flies open en route.

5. Is the pressurised water pump supposed to sound like a mini 'Jack Hammer' when it cuts in.

Dealer will fix 1 & 2 no problem and I'd really like #3. #4 I think I can work something out to fix.

Mostly though its great.

Colin


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*Bessacar 410 (sundance,lifestyle,suntur. clones)payload*

Hi 
Will now give backword on my order and am looking for an alternative under 20ft rear kitchen MH

The the Rollerteam and Eldiss are cheaper but it shows. The Autocruise starfire, Autotrail tracker, Autosleeper Neuevo are all a lot dearer and it dont show. 
The Orian zeta might be an option at a bit more cost. Have to see whats offered.

The NEC show was a little help. Sugestions like run with the watertank empty, leave the spare wheel at home with the wife. take only one change of clothes, came from the Swift dealers.

Information that did come from Swift themselves was that they could see the problem and that they were looking to rectify it. But it would likely be a 2008 model on the 3300kg chassis some time in the autumn.

Thanks Harry


----------

